# Rt5390



## CdK1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all:

       I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 in my netbook HP Pavilion DM1 is very nice, except dont wifi not reconized the rt5390:


```
re0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x1611103c chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none1@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x1637103c chip=0x539f1814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink Technology, Corp.'
    class      = network
```

Any ideas?

Thx*


----------



## gopinutakki (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey,

Sorry if I have excited you.... I am using the same wireless pci card with FreeBSD 9.0 and did not find any solution yet. Have you found any solution yet?
I can see you were using FreeBSD 8.2 at the time you wrote your question. I was just wondering.

Thank You
Gopi


----------



## woodsb02 (Aug 16, 2015)

Support for this wireless chipset has now landed in FreeBSD 10.2 release.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=279157

Give it a try and see if it works!


----------

